# What is wrong with my plant?



## Betta007 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello, I need to find out what could be wrong with my plant. The aquarium is 3.5 gallons, no substrate yet, led light that came with the aquarium so probable not very good. 

pH is 7.6, Ammonia 0; Nitrite 0; Nitrate 5.0, carbonate hardness 5 degrees and general hardness 89.5 ppm. Source water is Crystal geyser bottle spring water. Filter is Zoo-Med nano 10.

I use 1 ml of Brightwell Florin Multi once per week and 1 ml of Brightwell Florin Axis once per week.

I will be getting in a couple of weeks Brightwell Aquatics Rio Escuro substrate and either Seapora MiniSpot LED Spot Lamp or Aqueon Planted Aquarium LED Light.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! What do you see on the plant that you think is "wrong"? It looks good to me. I'm assuming you have that plant in the aquarium in water now. It is a slow growing plant, so it isn't going to quickly grow a lot of new leaves. Why are you using bottled water instead of tap water?


----------



## Betta007 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello, Thank you for your reply. There are various holes in the plant. Please see new pictures. I use bottle water so I do not have to detox tap water and there are other nasty things in tap water. The bottled water is only 0.88 cents per gallon.

p.s. I thought that a person could enlarge the pictures that I up loaded.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Until that plant gets several weeks in an aquarium the holes are likely to be mostly physical damage. A small bruise will kill the plant cells and cause a small hole when the dead spots fall off. Once it is growing in the aquarium any damage from the fish or snails can lead to more holes, but the new leaves should be free of any holes or other damage. I wouldn't worry about the holes for now.


----------



## Huracan (Sep 12, 2020)

Perhaps not enough light?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC, Huracan! I suggest you read https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html for more information about lighting an aquarium.


----------

